# Boarder Vent



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW... sounds like you are having fun.

Where I board now the BO had to tell boarders to leave because they were stealing hay as well. The horses were grained twice a day (with a very nice custom mix) and each was given atleast a half a bale a day of good grass/alfalfa mix. The problem was the owners were riding the horses really hard (almost everyday and would run, run, run) 

So the BO told them that they should ease up on the riding or pay more for additional food. Then they bought another horse (so a total of three) and the horse was skinny to begin with. They again started accusing her of not feeding the horses and started stealing again. So she told them to leave. They came when they knew she wouldnt be home and took her barrels and poles and some buckets and stuff. They also dumped a TB on her... but they are gone atleast.

Maybe you need to have a good "tell her like it is" talk and if she doesnt like it then either ask her to leave or raise board. You dont need to deal with that BS


----------

